# 

## XREM

.
      ,     XVI-XVII         ,                       ,  .    -      ,  ,  .               ,      .  -   ,                 . 
     .

----------


## Sir_2006

?
 - .

----------


## XREM

-    , ,     ,   .

----------


## 23q

-    (  )  -?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> -    (  )  -?

    !
*   ,  .

----------


## 23q

*FLY_INTER*,     ?    -   ?

----------


## erazer

.    ,     .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> -   ?

        ( )         (     4)     .        ,              .      

> .

   ,     ,  \            , ...    - ,      .           .,       (     . )          ,     ,  .       (    )              \ .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

    .    (  , )

----------


## erazer

> \            ,

   -  .   ,     --,     / .          -      .      ,   /   .   ,   ,   . 
,    ,          -  12-13    ""   "   ",                    .  ,         . ,   ,             " ",       . 
,   ,     ()    . ,     .            .   

> .    (  , )

    ,  .      -   " -    ",  ...

----------


## FLY_INTER

> -  .

    ,       

> ,             " ",

                  ,      _((

----------


## XREM

> / .

     ,       ?       ,     -      -      ()   -   .   

>

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## LAEN

- .       ,      ,  .     .
      2-3      .        , ,      ,   .    ...

----------


## tayatlas

:        ....          -  : 2-3         . 
      .      ,         "  ". .           -        .         .    ,        .

----------


## Mihey

http://kolo.poltava.ua/2011/05/13/re...majzhe-nikudi/      )

----------


## XREM

> :        ....          -  : 2-3         .

         .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_           ,  -                  ,            ,    -            .

----------


## erazer

> .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/_           ,  -                  ,            ,    -            .

  1.     15   -      
2.   ,  "" 
3.        ,

----------


## LAEN

> -

    .
+       .
+     -      .

----------


## XREM

> ,  ""

       ,           ,    -            -      ,               -   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

      ,  ,   -

----------


## erazer

> ,           ,    -            -      ,               -   .

        , ?

----------


## kit

:

----------


## Sky

> -        .

----------


## XREM

> , ?

       ,       ?        ,            ?      .  ,  ???         ?   !!!!!!                  ,    .

----------


## erazer

> ,       ?

     ?   

> ,            ?

      ,       

> .

      ,          ,      

> ,  ???

   ""?   

> ?

     

> !!!!!!

     

> ,    .

  .     - ?

----------


## Sky

,     ,       -     "" (  ,     "" )

----------


## XREM

> .     - ?

                    ,      .  -   ,       ,              ,                    ,          , ?             ,           .       .

----------

> ,     ,       -     ""

       ,      ,      , ,   .      ? 
        .  ,     (     )

----------


## 23q

> 

    (4-),  ,   ...

----------

**:     

> ,      .  -   ,       ,              ,                    ,          , ?             ,           .       .

  , .      ,   ?     ,

----------


## XREM

> .  ,     (     )

      ,           ,          .  !!!

----------


## erazer

> ,      .  -   ,       ,              ,                    ,          , ?             ,           .       .

    ,    - .    ,      .

----------


## XREM

> ,    - .    ,      .

     !!!!!      ,    .

----------

> .

  ,          ?
  ?      ... .

----------


## admin

> !!!!!      ,    .

    ,            ...

----------


## AlexDS

> .  ,     (     )

          ,           (.)       ,        .    ,  :      ,               "".   ,  -  ̳. ,    .       . 
,        ,      (  ,   )     .

----------


## 23q

,      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> :      ,               "".   ,  -  ̳. ,    .       .

----------


## AlexDS

> 

  .

----------


## XREM

-                     ,                  ,        ,                               .    ,  :  :  ,          ,                           .         ,        ().                    -                 !!!

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    (   30)      ,     ,     .     ,   .  ,   ,     ,      ,   .    ,       .

----------


## 23q

? 
 -  10        -1. ,   ,    ...   .  ,   ...

----------


## FLY_INTER

,       ,       ,          ,            ""  -,        (  ) ,  ,  ,   .
     (     )  ,     .          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

-  .     ,         ,    .  
    ,  -,             .         ,     20-    ""  (    ),       .       ,         ,          ,    -.
     ,          . 
,    http://kolo.poltava.ua/2011/05/13/re...majzhe-nikudi/

----------

> ,           (.)

   ,   
         (       - ,  ).        (  ),  ,      ,     (    ,       ,        ).     ,          ,       ...

----------


## 23q

33   ,  , 4  ,     .    .    . 
      .         ( 60),   ,   .    (  ,     10)

----------


## AlexDS

*Merry Corpse*,    -  .       .     . **:           ?

----------


## _

> .
> +       .
> +     -      .

       ,     .   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> **:           ?

    ?

----------


## AlexDS

**:    *Merry Corpse*, .

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:    ,   .

----------


## LAEN

()

----------


## goland

.     "" ?   -  .  .

----------


## Sky

*goland*, wtf?

----------

> goland, wtf?

  ,     ? 

,    ,     ,      ,      ,     
 ,    ,              
,  ,   - .

----------


## Sky

**,     '.  ))

----------


## XREM

> ,     '.  ))

   ,                             ,               .      .....

----------


## Merry Corpse

- ,  ?   ?
   ,    .

----------


## 23q

> .      .....

   .

----------


## XREM

> .

  .

----------


## tayatlas

> .      .....

                  . 
      ,          .   ,         .

----------


## unidelta

! . , ,   .       .

----------


## XREM

,     (      )           .         .   - ???

----------


## asd

?????    ,  .  ,   .  -  .  ,   ,  ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ?????    ,  .  ,   .  -  .  ,   ,  ?

          ?   .... 
        : 
   1. .      ,               .
   2.   ?        ?    ,   ,    ! 
        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

tayatlas,  ,   .  ,   asd  -      ? )

----------


## 23q

https://maps.google.ru/maps?q=49.571...num=1&t=h&z=18 
,   ,   .   - . +     ,    .   -    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

""      

> ,         3 ,       .   ,   /       .

  http://zhorkins.livejournal.com/5057.html

----------


## Sky

3 .     . Գ.    ,      - .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      .

----------


## andy

> 3 .     . Գ.    ,      - .

       -?

----------


## Sky

*andy*, .         Merry Corpse   .

----------


## Enter

, .     )   

> *andy*, .         Merry Corpse   .

  !  ,       ?!

----------


## Sky

*Enter*, .    ,  25               22-.     ,        .

----------


## 23q

,       -?

----------


## Sky

*23q*,  .    .          .   ,       .

----------

